
Rhode Island bill would charge $20 fee to unblock Internet porn - superasn
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2018/03/06/Rhode-Island-bill-would-charge-20-fee-to-unblock-Internet-porn/8441520319464/
======
adventured
This almost instantly falls down under any freedom of speech challenge. It
won't even remotely come close to surviving legally.

